# International investing



## Grogounet (Mar 28, 2014)

Hi All,
I'm new to this forum.
French national leaving now in Australia, hope I m posting in the right section

I'm interested in diversing my investments.
Bough a house here in OZ
Got "assurance vie" in France and some money in the bank

I would like to buy real estate in the US, Japan.
That s to start with

I have done extensive research on what incidence it would bring in our life in the future: Taxes depending where we live, preparing our retirement and helping the kids

It s pretty hard to find what I m after and wondering if anyone has done or is doing the same as I do today.
Many things have their importance such as taxes, exchange rates, returns, country where you live...

Cheers !

Greg


----------

